# minipci to minipci-e



## spottedh (Mar 1, 2013)

If I convert a minipci to a minipci-e and use the slot that way, other than building any required drivers, I assume there is no real reason why this would not work?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2013)

How would you convert the one slot type to the other?  Usually that would require a bridge chip.


----------



## kpa (Mar 1, 2013)

It should work out of the box, the various kinds of bridge chips should be supported by FreeBSD without any special drivers.


----------

